# Weight Issues and Fertility



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*Weight Issues and Fertility*

With an increase in a sedentary lifestyle and our increased dependence on unhealthy foods, the issue of how weight affects fertility has become a growing concern. Many researchers are now discovering that an increase in weight gain is now reducing the chances of a woman becoming pregnant. One alarming statistic states: "Adult obesity rates have nearly quadrupled in the UK over the past 25 years, and two-thirds of adults are overweight; of these, nearly a quarter are obese."

*Weight Consequences on Fertility*

Obesity is characterized in adults as having a body mass index (BMI) above 30. Obesity has a number of negative affects on fertility. As well, there are many health problems during a pregnancy. This may include: pregnancy abnormalities, a reduced chance of a natural labour, and pregnancy related diabetes. Obese mothers not only have more complications during delivery such as infections, but they may also require more medical attention and equipment. As well, there may be increased problems effectively breastfeeding.

A researcher at the University of Adelaide, Australia, has discovered scientific evidence that obesity affects a woman's eggs. Cadence Minge is one of sixteen scientists presenting research to the public due to Fresh Science, a national program sponsored by the Federal Australian and Victorian Governments. While obesity has been believed to be a major factor in couples' inability to conceive, this is the first time the effects of obesity on the egg have been identified. Ms. Minge says, "Consuming a diet high in fat causes damage to eggs stored in female ovaries. As a result, when fertilized, these eggs are not able to undergo normal, healthy development into embryos."

The Lancet Study focused on a reproductive disorder known as polycystic ovary syndrome. (PCOS) This syndrome "affects one in 15 women worldwide." PCOS occurs when women have a surplus amount of male hormones resulting in small cysts developing on the ovaries. Symptoms include an increase in hair growth, acne, irregular or missed periods, infertility, and increased resistance to insulin increasing the likelihood of diabetes. "Obesity has a substantial effect on the manifestation of polycystic ovary syndrome. Excess weight exacerbates metabolic and reproductive abnormalities in women with the syndrome, and family studies suggest weight gain might promote ... polycystic ovary syndrome in a susceptible population."

Robert Norman, the lead author at the University of Adelaide, Australia, said: "Obesity doesn't cause PCOS but it exacerbates it. It's argued that obesity will cause a crisis in infertility and I agree."

*Weight and Men's Fertility*

A man's fertility can be affected by his weight. Men who are either overweight or underweight have lower sperm counts. The study, undertaken by researchers in Denmark and published in the journal Fertility and Sterility, studied 1558 Danish men, comparing their sperm count to their body mass index. They found that "men with either a low or a high BMI had differences in reproductive hormone levels as well as lower sperm counts than men of the recommended weight."

*Being underweight and fertility *

For women, very low weight can decrease production of gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH). This can cause ovulatory dysfunction. Decreased GnRH levels and the irregularity of the menstrual cycles can affect the lining of the uterus, making it inadequate to support a pregnancy.
For men being overweight could lead to decreased sperm count or function overweight and underweight men can have fertility problems. With too much weight, there can be hormonal disturbances, and when a man' is underweight it can cause them to have decreased sperm count and functionality.

*Fertility Ban Recommendations*

The British Fertility Society delivered guidelines to its members advising them to withhold fertility treatment from obese women until they lost weight. Mr. Tony Rutherford, who helped draw up the guidance, said: "Over the last few years there has been evidence that obesity can harm the fertility of women. It decreases the chances of getting pregnant, and increases the risks of pregnancy to both mother and child."

*Preventative Measures*

Most experts agree that weight problems associated with infertility could be resolved if men and women lost weight before undertaking medical involvement to get pregnant. Losing weight before trying to get pregnant is a good healthy precaution practice and it will increase your libido. Research and studies conclude the importance of a healthy and active lifestyle for men and women interested in conceiving naturally.

*Diet and Exercise*

A balanced diet can be one of the best ways to maintain a healthy lifestyle. Combining diet and exercise together is a great combination to achieving that healthy lifestyle

Having a balanced and healthy diet is essential for your well-being and can help promote fertility and conception.
Healthy eating can help balance all of your body systems and this in turn helps you to function more positively on all levels of your body and mind.
Eating a healthy diet before pregnancy means that the body has adequate stores of vitamins and minerals

Successful weight loss requires regular adjustments in both diet and activity levels.
Exercising helps to burn calories. In addition, building muscle can help increase your metabolic basal rate, so you burn more calories throughout the day. Nutrition plays an important part in improving fertility. Having a nutritious, balanced diet will help improve your general health and wellbeing, and ensure your body is able to nourish a baby

*Dieting*

It is important not to shock your body with an instant diet change. 
The healthiest way to lose weight is neither crash diets nor bursts of exercise. The body likes slow changes in terms of food and exercise. 
Diets that severely restrict calories or certain types of food can lead you to be deficient in the nutrients and vitamins that your body requires
Many experts including a panel of obesity and metabolic experts convened by the National Institutes of Health believe that we should learn to pick out the best foods from our normal daily diet and use them to form the basis for our new healthy eating habits. They found that by adopting a healthy lifestyle and having a reasonable approach to our calorie intake and exercise, may offer more help in managing overweight than traditional dieting plans.

*Tips for exercising:*

Start slowly and build up your activities gradually 
Try to do 30 minutes of cardiovascular exercise daily
Incorporate things into your working day such as take the stairs instead of the lift or cycling/walking to work
Find activities you enjoy doing to keep yourself motivated

*Useful Resources*
The eatwell plate nutrition advice from the food standards agency http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthydiet/eatwellplate/
http://www.nih.gov/
http://www.netfit.co.uk/index.htm

*References*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2007/aug/24/health.healthandwellbeing
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/80534.php
http://www.ivf.net/ivf/researchers_find_weight_and_beds_affect_male_fertility_o1089_en.html
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7137311.stm


----------

